# Help and Advice > Home straight >  A bit of good news

## Bluebell

Well, I'm not exactly on the home straight by any means, but something very significant has happened in my life over the past couple of months. Anyone who has read my posts will know that I was suffering with a knee injury for nearly a year and a half. Well, I can't quite believe I'm saying this, but I've now been pain-free for over two months and today I ran 5k for the first time in 18 months - completely pain-free. I've seen so many different specialists over the past year and a half so I still don't really know what has fixed the pain. All I know is that I feel like I've got some hope now and I'm very, very grateful.

----------


## rose

Oh wow that's amazing!!!!!!!! Maybe your puppy was the cure!  :):  I am so pleased for you  :):

----------



----------


## Paula

I'm crying with joy. You know I've empathised with your injury and I'm absolutely bowled over by this news  :):  :):  :):  :):

----------



----------


## Bluebell

Oh, Paula, thank you!  :(bear):  You in particular were so kind and supportive in those dark days I went through. Rose, there could be something in that - the daily walks with the puppy got me back into exercising and I guess I finally found the right physio  :(happy):

----------


## Samantha340

So happy for you. Knowing how much this means to you.

----------



----------


## Suzi

That's excellent! I'm so thrilled for you! What amazing news! I'm so thrilled that you have come on and let us know how you're doing. So AWESOME!

----------



----------


## Bluebell

Thanks Suzi. You run such an amazing forum and have been such a lifeline to me. I'm by no means out of the woods but wanted to post a little happy update, I guess, to keep people informed and maybe give hope to other people who think they are never going to get better. I'm starting to think that you CAN get better, and that's not something I could ever imagine before.

----------

Suzi (18-02-15)

----------


## amc204

Brilliant to hear Bluebell!!! That must be such good news for you. Onwards and upwards for you and your running

----------


## S deleted

That really is awesome news. I'm really happy for you.

----------


## purplefan

I have no idea how far 5k is but that is amazing. I know from reading your earlier posts how down you were, 
It shows people never to give up. So proud and so pleased.

----------


## njr

Im so happy for you.

I dont know your story but knowing someone is feeling netter is heartwarming.
Hope you continue to improve and share your positive results on dwd with others who feel there will be no end to the suffering.

 happy for you. Keep it up 

Njr

----------


## Bluebell

I thought I would add a little update to my thread here as I have some good news to post. Yesterday I ran a half marathon for Race for Life. At 13 miles, it's the longest distance I've ever run in my life and something that I thought was impossible, given the fact that I had a knee injury for over a year. I've raised £150 for Cancer Research as a result and actually feel quite proud of myself - that's not something I ever really say. I just thought I'd let you all know as I've had so much support from some wonderful people on here.

----------

rose (05-10-15),S deleted (05-10-15)

----------


## S deleted

Wow, well done.

----------



----------


## Paula

Bluebell, that's amazing! I'm so proud of you  :(party):

----------



----------


## Bluebell

Thanks Paula. You've been so kind and supportive about my injury - I thought you might like to know  :):

----------

Paula (05-10-15)

----------


## Suzi

Oh wow! That is so amazing! Well done!!!

----------



----------


## EJ

Brilliant news Bluebell.

----------


## QPRFan

Great achievement on the 5k and the knee healing. :-)

----------


## Mrs-Darling

That's brilliant news, well done you!

----------


## mitz

wow, that's amazing without a knee injury, and particularly if you had one too, you should feel very proud of yourself.

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Interesting how specialists dont know what the problem was. I can think of a few things it could be. I do congratulate you for being on the path of recovery. Well done.

----------


## Suzi

Please check the dates on the threads, this one is from October 2015!

----------

